# 8 track attack



## uncle willie (Apr 13, 2004)

ok not only did i get an 8 track player for 2.50$ but friends at work are fixing me up!

i now have

saturdaynight fever
egals greats 1 and 2
the brady kids{ singing american pie}
and a **** load more

now where can i get a brigth orange shag rug????????


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Dang...I just went to yard sale this weekend that had a huge box of 8 tracks.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Are you particular about your music or happy with anything on 8-track?


----------

